# My new Pink Dragon Scale HM



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

This is my new Pink Dragon Scale Halfmoon. I got him from AquaTek here in Austin TX. They are the only fish store in Austin to sell true 180 degree Halfmoons. I think this male may have dalmation in his lineage because he has a random red dot up high on his dorsal, not like red wash though. I saw him flare at another betta so I am certain he has a 180 degree caudal. He has dragon scales too and almost looks like he could be spirit's brother. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKEKYPfigzs


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

WOW he is beautiful


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wait. Remind me again where aquatek is, you said it was on burnet rd right


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

fishy friend2 said:


> WOW he is beautiful


Thanks!



fishy friend2 said:


> Wait. Remind me again where aquatek is, you said it was on burnet rd right


8023 burnet rd austin tx 78757 :-D They have a very good selection of dragon scale crowntails right now and a few good HM's left. They even have a red crowntail female there. I would have gotten her, but I don't want to breed red crowntails...


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I lived in Austin a few years ago 
They dont sell halfmoons at Petsmart and Petco there? I didn't keep fish when I lived in Austin so I have no clue LOL

Gorgeous find by the way!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

He's really beautiful.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 8023 burnet rd austin tx 78757 :-D They have a very good selection of dragon scale crowntails right now and a few good HM's left. They even have a red crowntail female there. I would have gotten her, but I don't want to breed red crowntails...


okay thanks you i will make sure i stop by next time i am over in that area


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> I lived in Austin a few years ago
> They dont sell halfmoons at Petsmart and Petco there? I didn't keep fish when I lived in Austin so I have no clue LOL
> 
> Gorgeous find by the way!!


Thanks! Do you miss Austin?
Oh and for the local chain pet stores,they mark delta tails and super delta's as halfmoons. I have never seen a true halfmoon at petco or petsmart. Even their plakats are weird looking.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> He's really beautiful.


Thanks!!



fishy friend2 said:


> okay thanks you i will make sure i stop by next time i am over in that area



For sure! They have the best selection of quality fish in all of Austin in my opinion. They also provide a better standard of care for their betta's and that's the biggest reason I support them. They don't keep the betta's in cups they keep them in the plastic containers that the breeders use.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> Thanks!!
> For sure! They have the best selection of quality fish in all of Austin in my opinion. They also provide a better standard of care for their betta's and that's the biggest reason I support them. They don't keep the betta's in cups they keep them in the plastic containers that the breeders use.


cool i will make sure that my next betta comes from them i bet there bettas are beautiful, i cant wait to see some of there bettas


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow he's awesome!! I wanna move to the states! So many more fish options there! haha


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Wow he's awesome!! I wanna move to the states! So many more fish options there! haha



They are very lovely


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I wanna move to a warm state and have tons of fishies! Haha. I only have like, 2 or 3 betta breeders in all of canada that I've found, and two of three are on the other side of the country. I'm in BC lol


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> I wanna move to a warm state and have tons of fishies! Haha. I only have like, 2 or 3 betta breeders in all of canada that I've found, and two of three are on the other side of the country. I'm in BC lol


Wow that sucks :-( Cool thing is at least you don't have any competition if you wanted to breed. :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

oooh, Very true! :0 haha! There used to be a breeder like 3 hours away from me, but she stopped breeding a couple years ago. She's still got a website tho, and some beautiful betta photos and art  www.bcbetta.com


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> oooh, Very true! :0 haha! There used to be a breeder like 3 hours away from me, but she stopped breeding a couple years ago. She's still got a website tho, and some beautiful betta photos and art  www.bcbetta.com


Oh wow I have been to her site before! I didn't know she didn't breed anymore :-(


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2011)

WOW! He is really super awesome!! 

I can't wait to move to Austin (moving next spring)!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

undergunfire said:


> WOW! He is really super awesome!!
> 
> I can't wait to move to Austin (moving next spring)!


Oh cool! You are in for a treat! :-D


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

oh god he's gorgeous! When I look at that head I see the dragonscale lady I had. Does he show boat for attention?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

gaahh am live in Chicago D: he is SUPER gorgeous though can i haviee? i could give you my pet rock? lol just kidding


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> oh god he's gorgeous! When I look at that head I see the dragonscale lady I had. Does he show boat for attention?


Yes he is very much an attention hog LOL.



betta lover1507 said:


> gaahh am live in Chicago D: he is SUPER gorgeous though can i haviee? i could give you my pet rock? lol just kidding


lol Sure J/K :lol:


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Recent pictures of this male. He has marbled up a lot and is actually growing to be one of my favorite fish. :-D
View attachment 48905


View attachment 48906


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow he is gorgeous 0-0 am soo jealous


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> wow he is gorgeous 0-0 am soo jealous


Thanks! I am trying to spawn him and get more of his coloration. :-D


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> Recent pictures of this male. He has marbled up a lot and is actually growing to be one of my favorite fish. :-D
> View attachment 48905
> 
> 
> View attachment 48906


:shock:
wow. gorgeous. Its guys like this that make me not care how many I have at home, I can always make room for more. *drools*


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> :shock:
> wow. gorgeous. Its guys like this that make me not care how many I have at home, I can always make room for more. *drools*


lol Very true indeed! :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

all your betta's are stunning >-< there soo gorgeous


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> all your betta's are stunning >-< there soo gorgeous


Thanks! I appreciate that!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

New video of this male !! Watch how funny he is!! :lol: I just love the attitude on this guy! He was not even doing it to a male he is doing it to me :lol:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Oc8N1yD2V0


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My boy red does that whenever I get the camera on him. I can't get a single pic without him flaring! little stinker.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Shirleythebetta said:


> My boy red does that whenever I get the camera on him. I can't get a single pic without him flaring! little stinker.


That's awesome! I love it when my fish flare at me. It's funny how they mini flare at us and not full flare with the posturing and everything. Makes me think that they are trying to communicate with us. I always feed my fish when they flare at me to reward the good behavior LOL.:lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww a little cute guy :3 i have my brother's crowntail male flare when ever am near his tank, the weird thing is .... HE ONLY FLARES AT ME, well besides this snake  he dosen't flare at any one else though :|


----------

